# Narrowing down lighting options for Amazon Biotope



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

So, I'm starting my first attempt at a planted tank. It will be a 55 gallon with an Eheim 2026, no CO2 canister yet (but may be something I get in the future that I invest in.) My husband and I are lost in a sea of information reguarding lighting. We've looked into everything from DIY setups to pre-made lighting units. The biggest question is concerning lighting that will be effective and affordable, but will not be too evasive for an Amazonian tank. It will contain tetras (of a larger variety) and angelfish (a set-up I've had for the past 5 years in a smaller tank). Ideally, I am wanting to achieve a biotope aquarium of a Amazon Blackwater stream (for those who are familiar with that). I currently have 3 small amazon swords and look to add some vallisneria and cabomba in the future. 

http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope_amazon_blackwater.htm

I guess my first question is: Even though plants need lighting, what type of lighting is best suited for this type of set-up? I know that most fish from the Amazon prefer diffused lighting, but how do you find a happy medium between diffused light and sufficient light for planted aquaria? 

Secondly, my aquarium has a canopy. Is it best to mount a light or set a light fixture directly on the hood for this type of set-up? If mounting a light, my husband and I were looking into AH supply 2x54 T5 or AH supply 2x55 PC. What is best suited for this type of set-up. And what type of bulbs?

We were also looking into a Corallife 2x54 T5. 

I know these are a lot of questions, but I really need help in this area. Please help. Any and all advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I strongly reccomend that you use a Coralife 2 bulb T5NO light, sitting right on top of the tank or perhaps 2-3 inches above the tank on legs. That should give you medium light intensity, and, with two bulbs, it will reduce some of the shading of low plants by high plants. Assuming you will have tannin stained water in the tank, you will lose some light from absorption by the tannins, so you might have low light with this setup, which should be appropriate. http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Li...eries-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=fish

An alternative would be two AH Supply 55 watt bright kit lights, end to end, which would give you a little less light, but still plenty. Since those are two parallel tubes joined together, you would also reduce the shading of low plants a little.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you Hoppy for your info. I do have Kent Black Water Expert that I've used in my aquarium before to darken the water-- but I hadn't intended to use too much of it, as I don't like the water too murky. I also have driftwood which helps with the tannins. I was also thinking that floating plants might be an excellent and natural way to diffuse lighting and would give some cover. Thanks!


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

My husband did have a question with the Coralife 2 bulb T5NO light, he was wondering if it's enough wattage for a 55 gallon tank. Here is the link you sent. . .thanks!

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Fish_Li...eries-Double-Linear-Strip-Lights.html?tc=fish


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Since you already have a canopy for this tank, my recommendation is to take a look at retrofit T5NO strips. Check out lighting designed to go under kitchen cabinets at Home Depot. Also consider adding a computer fan to help cool the canopy. 

A setup like this would require minimal DIY skill and be very economical.

I normally do recommend the Coralife T5NOs, but I would not put one inside a canopy. I'm sure it would void the warranty, and I'd worry about heat buildup.


----------



## night9eyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I was also concerned about heat-build-up, as I'm not sure just how warm Coralite T5NO units normally run. That's why we were looking at the AH supply 2x54 T5 or AH supply 2x55 PC 

More info into this would be greatly appreciated


----------

